# aiuto installazione gentoo

## madmixlinuxlove

buon giorno a tutti voi.

complimenti per il forum veramente stupendo "ci tenevo a dirlo"

sono qui con il mio primo post...

e da giorni che provo ad installare gentoo denza risultato.

la macchina e una Asus bi.processore p3 (monta 2 cpu a 600mhz)

con 128mb di rambus

hd IDE da 120gb

hd scsi 1gb

lettore/masterizzatore dvd ide

sk video tnt2

sk audio integrata

sk di rete 3com

veniamo al problema...

inerisco il live-cd gentoo 2007.0

avvio la macchina

mi chiede il kernel... ok digito GENTOO

dopo un attimo mi chiede la lingua... ok digito IT "in minuscolo"

sembra inizziare la live... ma.....

mi dice che non puo scrivere le varie directory....

e poi con mia grande felicità si ferma...

KERNEL PANIC

questo e cio che mi accade con la macchina.

ho provato gentoo su altre macchine.... funziona alla perfezione,sia come live che come installazione, addirittura riesco ad installarlo emulato nel portatile con VirtualBox. 

sul portatile uso Debian

ho anche provato ad  installare altre distribuzioni sul bi-processore (Debian, Suse, Knoppix, Ubuntu....) tutte finzionano a meraviglia..

tra i forum ho letto che alcuni utenti hanno installato gentoo anche su un 486... beh non chiedo cosi tanto....

sono aperto a qualsiasi metodo di installazione...

AIUTOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Grazie

----------

## madmixlinuxlove

aggiungo che ho gia cercato la soluzione tramite i motori di ricerca (ma niente che mi potesse aiutare)

ho cercato nel forum (ma nulla che mi abbia potuto aiutre)

----------

## Elbryan

hai provato a partire con "gentoo nodetect"? (però devi caricare i moduli necessari a manina poi..)

Segui qualche guida per l'installazione? Altrimenti non vai da nessuna parte  :Razz: 

----------

## Scen

La butto là:

 *madmixlinuxlove wrote:*   

> con 128mb di rambus

 

Siccome il LiveCD crea e scrive su un filesystem montato in RAM, non è che c'è qualche problema con la TUA ram (per di più RAMBUS).

Fai una controprova, utilizzando un altro LiveCD (un a caso, Knoppix  :Rolling Eyes:  ), e vedi se si verifica lo stesso problema. Visto che ci sei fai anche un Memtest per vedere che non sia danneggiata.

----------

## madmixlinuxlove

ho provato proprio 5 min fa con "nodetect"

la rispoata esatta e:

"no space left on device"

in tutti i tentativi di scrittura.

poi ovviamente...

Kernel Panic...

----------------------------------------

per quanto riguarda altre distro

le ho provate sia ad installare che in live e funzionano benissimo (Debian,Suse,Mandrake,Knoppix,Ubuntu,SimplyMemphis..)

----------------------------------------

per il memtest.

sembra essere tutto a posto, ha lavorato per 75 ore consecutive senza darmi errori.

per sicurezza ora lo ho fatto ripartire.

----------

## crisandbea

prova ad avviare cosi il livedcd 

```
gentoo-nofb nox
```

oppure usa un minimal-cd.

ciauz

----------

## Kernel78

 *madmixlinuxlove wrote:*   

> ho provato proprio 5 min fa con "nodetect"
> 
> la rispoata esatta e:
> 
> "no space left on device"
> ...

 

A guardare sulla guida ufficiale sembra che il minimo per il livecd sia di 256 mb di ram quindi sembra giusto che 128 non gli bastino ...

Prova a fare partire l'installazione da un livecd di un'altra distro che abbia minori richieste o meglio ancora aumenta la ram, tanto con quello che costa ...

----------

## crisandbea

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *madmixlinuxlove wrote:*   ho provato proprio 5 min fa con "nodetect"
> 
> la rispoata esatta e:
> 
> "no space left on device"
> ...

 

dice di aver provato ubuntu ed altri senza aver problemi, ed ubuntu richiede : 

```

Ubuntu is available for PC, 64-Bit and Mac architectures. At least 256 MB of RAM is required to run the desktop install CD. 

Install requires at least 4 GB of disk space.
```

concordo con te(Kenrel78) che ha poca ram, però il minimal-cd, deve andare in quanto richiede 64MB, attendiamo sviluppi.

ciauz

----------

## madmixlinuxlove

eccomi con le ultimissime.

minimal scaricato e funzionante.... WOW!!!!!!!!

in merito ho cercato alcune guide. e tutti mi dicono che con il minimal "installo scaricando da internet"

avendo gia il live-cd...

come posso procedere??

----------

## crisandbea

 *madmixlinuxlove wrote:*   

> eccomi con le ultimissime.
> 
> minimal scaricato e funzionante.... WOW!!!!!!!!
> 
> in merito ho cercato alcune guide. e tutti mi dicono che con il minimal "installo scaricando da internet"
> ...

 

a meno che tu  non abbia due lettori cd, o similari, ti tocca scaricarti almeno uno stage-3, e lo snapshot di portage, anche solo su una chiavetta usb, e dopo la monti dal minimal ed effettui le varie operazioni, 

ciauz

----------

## bandreabis

E provare con gentoo docache?

Anche se poi s'ha da vede se la ram basta.

----------

## madmixlinuxlove

ho provato "docache.." ma nulla...

ho installato il secondo cd...

ed ora per vederlo... e poi??

ho provato con il comando "mount" ma mi dice dhe non c'e il parametro in fstab e mtab

purtroppo sono abituato male con "mc"

qui per editare il file come faccio??

----------

## crisandbea

 *madmixlinuxlove wrote:*   

> ho provato "docache.." ma nulla...
> 
> ho installato il secondo cd...
> 
> ed ora per vederlo... e poi??
> ...

 

fai un 

```
mkdir /mnt/secondocd
```

e dopo fai 

```
mount /dev/periferica_secondo_cd /mnt/secondocd
```

ciao

----------

## madmixlinuxlove

perfetto funziona...

ora?

con "installer-dialog" non va

----------

## Elbryan

 *madmixlinuxlove wrote:*   

> perfetto funziona...
> 
> ora?
> 
> con "installer-dialog" non va

 

a dire il vero gentoo non s'installa con un installer ^^'''

----------

## madmixlinuxlove

se non si installa con installer che cosa devo usare??

----------

## crisandbea

 *madmixlinuxlove wrote:*   

> se non si installa con installer che cosa devo usare??

 

seguire il manuale.

ciauz

----------

## Ic3M4n

lo puoi trovare qui: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

----------

## crisandbea

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> lo puoi trovare qui: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

 

grazie della precisazione, ma ero di fretta e mi sono dimenticato il link    :Laughing: 

----------

